# Newbie with Blocked Tubes Any advice on Hycosy results appreciated!



## Caroline77 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, I have just joined the site am 32 and would like some advice if anyone has had similar happen. We have been ttc for about 4 yrs on and off ( inbetween pesky cysts)  and had tests that all came back ok relating to hormones/sc etc . Last week however I had the Hycosy procedure to check my tubes with ultrasound. They watch all sad at me as there was no sign of any dye going through my tubes at all. They have said it could be that my tubes had "spasmed" and that I should go for a laparoscopy to check my tubes fully. Has anyone had a negative result of the scan and then found out their tubes were ok?  I am worried about the surgery as my Mum had a similar op to explore her bowel and they managed to badly damaged her internally and there is an increased risk complications if you are petite/lower bmi which I am. Also I cant get a lot of time off work as they wouldn't approve of TTC and I was told recovery was about 2 wks and have already had a lot of time of with work related stress. Any advice greatly appreciated. Thank you and good luck all. xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Caroline, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Firstly  on your HSG result.

It is possibly your tubes spasmed but I think I would ask them why they think this is so - i.e. was there anything specific on the scan that suggested to them that this wasn't simply a full blockage. Or are they just being overly cautious. 
The only thing I might suggest is that having the HSG in the first place can sometimes "unblock" a tube if it's only slightly blocked so you shoudl continue to try naturally whilst deciding your options. 
Every operation carries risks; a laparoscopy is a fairly simple procedure that most experienced consultants have carried out countless times without undue problems. If they want to do do this simply to recheck your tubes (lap and dye) then I would question that as it seems a bit extreme. I would not mind betting though, that it's more that just checking your tubes and they want to have a more thorough poke about to see it there's any endo or anything else that might be affecting your fertility, in which case -personally - I think it's not a bad idea to have this done as it may yield some answers, or at the very least provide a very clear picture for your fertility specialist if you proceed with treatment of some kind. 
If you were having a simple laparoscopy with no excision of endo or anything, then it's possisble you could be back on your feet in a week or even less. It really depends on how quickly you heal, how much prodding they do, and what your job is (i.e. if it's desk based that's a lot easier to go back to than one with lots of phsyical activity). When I had my laparoscopy I was off for three weeks, and then went back too soon... however I have endometriosis and had lots of that cut away, including a small section of my bladder. And my job was very physical at the time. I have a much more sedate job now and, if I were having excatly the same procedure now, I could probably be back in work insode two weeks, no problem.

As for time off work; there's absolutely no reason whatsoever they need to know any surgery/procedures you are having at this stage and fertility related. You can simply say "gynae surgery" on your sick note and leave it at that. At the end of the day, if you needed this surgery in an emergency they'd have no choice but to let you take the time off so you need to balance it as you see fit.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room, or "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------

